# Solved: weird problem / shares



## Swiper (Mar 14, 2003)

Windows Server Standard

share a folder

ON THE SERVER ITSELF: 

i can go to \\servername\sharename ok
i can go to \\127.0.0.1\sharename ok
but i can NOT go to \\192.168.x.x\sharename 

also
no other PCs on network can get to \\servername\sharename or \\192.168.xx.xx\sharename 

does any one know what is going on ?
its is a most weird problem


----------



## Swiper (Mar 14, 2003)

this is screen shot of error
normally, i would say okay.......it is firewall related but........ i am doing this right on the computer itself
and this is the diagnostic results it returns

PS: windows firewall is off right now, and no other firewall program are installed


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

What are the X's in those IP addresses?

Is this new behavior or did you just set these up?

Are all the computers on the same network as the server? Are they in a domain?

Does the user(s) trying to access the share have rights to?


----------



## Swiper (Mar 14, 2003)

internal IP on server is: 192.168.2.1

i can access share ONLY by going to //127.0.0.1/share

//192.168.2.1/share
//servername/share 
both of these do NOT work
( on itself )


any computer on network can ping to the IP 192.168.2.1 and servername but can not connect to its share

SERVER is NOT on domain



PS: to answer your quest, it is a new problem 
server just recently was getting blue screen of death d1 with tcpip.sys file
changed network adapter being used 
disabled the ones not being used

bsod is gone but now this issue popped up


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Verify under the share properties that it is being shared with "Everyone".

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Can you Remote Desktop to this server from another system?

Are all of these systems in a workgroup since they are not in a domain? If so, try leaving the workgroup, rebooting, re-joining the workgroup, then reboot again.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

When you changed the network adapter being used did you change the internal IP of the server?


----------



## Swiper (Mar 14, 2003)

it turned out to be corrupt client for microsoft networks
when it tried to uninstall / re-install it would not come back

i did system restore from a backup back 3 or 4 days and all is well again

thanks for the help

that was one heck of a weird one , that's for sure !!


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Glad you figured it out. :up:


----------

